# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Corydoras sterbai.



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

My Cories recently very patiently posed for me on leaves of my anubias and swords. I managed to snap a couple of shots.

In the first picture you can also see a nice closeup of my woes with my Ozelot sword.



















I zoomed in to show some of the nice details you can see. For example the edge of the scales is clearly not smooth but looks like it's covered in tiny barbs.


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

My Cories recently very patiently posed for me on leaves of my anubias and swords. I managed to snap a couple of shots.

In the first picture you can also see a nice closeup of my woes with my Ozelot sword.



















I zoomed in to show some of the nice details you can see. For example the edge of the scales is clearly not smooth but looks like it's covered in tiny barbs.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Wow, those are some great shots! And an even greater fish! (Sorry - no picture can be better than the creature it's being taken of!)

Thank you for sharing with us!









Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for your comments, Leopardess. The C. sterbai are definitely one of my favourite cories.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Those really are good shots. I'm just learning to take pictures and would like some pointers from you please.

I have a 2 MP Sony camera. Do you take the pictures on the highest resolution and then downsize it to the e-mail version? 

I've some of the same corys and really love them. 

Thanks for sharing your pics of them,

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Tenor1:
> Those really are good shots. I'm just learning to take pictures and would like some pointers from you please.
> ...


Hi Carlos,

I'm probably not the best person to give pointers, since I'm still just starting out to play with my camera.

In any case, the pictures were taken with a Canon EOS Digital Rebel. Since this is a 6 MPixel camera, I often go to a lower resolution (ISO 200 or ISO 400) to get a little better light intensity. In this particular setting, since I was using a Macro lens I used I high f-stop number, in order to get a better depth of field. Since that reduces the light intensity I also had to go to a long exposure time. I took some pictures with 1/8s, 1/4s and 1/2s. I don't remember exactly what the exposure was for this particular picture, but I think it was 1/4s. Of course with long exposure times like that it is imperative that you use a tripod and that your cories sit still.









After taking the picture I import it into Photoshop, resize it to 600x400 pixels and save it as jpg on low quality (setting 4). For the shots with the high details, I cropped the picture, then resized the cropped part to 600x400 pixels and saved it again as jpg.

Hope this helps and let me know if you have other questions. Cheees... mario


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks Mario,

I understood everything before you said "In any case" lol. Just kidding. It does seem like a lot is invovled to produce such high quality shots.

Thanks,
Carlos


----------



## Roop (Sep 21, 2004)

that's with my fujifilm s3000, full auto, no macro lens (but i hope to get one soon). it can take a 55mm... is that a standard size and does the one you have for you digital rebel ($1500 camera) fit any 55mm lens?


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

Roop, the Canon Digital Rebel can take all standard Canon EF and Canon EF-S lenses. So it really doesn't not just depend on the size of the lens, but also on whether the electronics of the lens (for focusing, ...) will be able to communicate with the camera.

By the way, the digital rebel was 'only' $900 including a 18-55mm Canon EF-S zoom lens.


----------



## Roop (Sep 21, 2004)

maybe $900 american and a good deal. best buy had it on sale for something like $1299 candian a couple weeks ago when i got my fuji.


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi Mario,

This is a bit off-topic, but i feel i have to tell you. The cory in your pictures is definately *not* C.Sterbai. To me it seems to be the very similar looking species of corydoras carfish C.Haraldschultzi.

The major difference between these two species is that sterbai has got white spots on dark background on its head from eyes down to snout (like on Roops picture). And haraldschultzi has got dark spots on white bg (like in your pic.).

And another difference, although not so clear, is that haraldschultzi is a long nosed species and sterbai is dome headed form.

You can find more info on both of the species on Planet Catfish .


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Sami is right... your fish definetly has black spots, where as Roops fish has white spots...


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Sami. The fish was sold to me as C. sterbai and I guess I just glanced at the picture in my book without paying too much attention to the description.

Still a gorgeous fish, though.


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

C. sterbai and C. haraldschultzi are often sold as one another. No one in the LFS has any clue as to otherwise.


----------

